# Bereichszeiger Bildnummer



## Carsten77 (8 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich konnte mein Problem per Suche leider nicht finden.

Ich habe ein OP77A per MPI an meine CPU angebunden.
Das Panal und die Software laufen mit einer Ausnahme. Ich habe einen Bereichszeiger auf einen DB5 DBW 0 konfiguriert weil ich gerne die Bildnummer des Bildes das gerade angezeigt wird wissen möchte.

Der DB hat die Struktur 

0.0 DB_VAR  INT 0
2.0 DB_VAR1 INT 0  
4.0 DB_VAR2 INT 0  
6.0 DB_VAR3 INT 0  

meine Bildnummer müsste eigentlich im DBW 2 stehen.
Tut sie aber nicht. Habe es schon mit mehrerern DB`s versucht. Einmal ging es dann auch. Leider hab ich dann wieder den ursprünglichen DB eingestellt und seit dem geht es wieder nimmer.

In den SYtemmeldungen der OP stehen zwei Meldungen:

Bereichszeiger Typ:
ScreenNumber, Nr.:
Verbindung_1
Adressfehler
Steuerung

und:

Variable Bildnummer:
Wertübernahme in Steuerung 
nicht möglich 

Weiss jemand wo der Fehler liegt?

Jetzt schon danke!
Carsten


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 April 2011)

Den DB des Bereichszeigers änderst du in der Software WINCCflex. Nach der Änderung überträgst du das Projekt in das Panel. Du schaust dir auch genau den DB an den du grade mit Hilfe der Software geändert hast.....


----------



## Carsten77 (8 April 2011)

Genau so ist es leider...

Das Projekt wurde eigentlich mit Protool erstellt, dann auf WIN CC flex 2007 konvertiert und jetzt nochmal auf WIN CC flex 2008 SP2 mit dem neusten Update. Das Panel hab ich auch schon aktualisiert. Jetzt sind mir die Ideen ausgegangen...

Hat jemand von euch ein?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 April 2011)

das ganze Zeug mit Temp. Variablen löschen und neu generieren hast du auch schon hinter dir denke ich. Und eine Verbindung ist vor dem Bereichszeiger auch eingetragen (auch die richtige falls es mehrere gibt) ?


Wenn das alles nicht hilft würde ich mal ein neues Projekt anlegen mit 2 Bildern oder so und mal ausschliesslich die Funktion testen


----------



## Andreas_fuc (8 April 2011)

richtige Steuerung (Verbindung) in WinCC flex eingetragen?

mfG

Andreas


----------



## Carsten77 (8 April 2011)

Ja, hab nur eine Verbindung, und die ist eingetragen... 

So ein Mist, Siemens weiss anscheinend auch net weiter und mein Chef macht mir die Hölle heiss...


----------



## Andreas_fuc (8 April 2011)

ist denn der DB auch in der Steuerung vorhanden, oder nur in deinem Projekt?

mfG
Andreas


----------



## Carsten77 (8 April 2011)

Ja klar ist der DB in der Steuerung.

Ich hab jetzt aufgegeben, da ich auch ne alternative Lösung gefunden hab. Hab nun einfach Den Bereichszeiger auf ein MW gestellt und siehe da... es geht. Weiss zwar keiner warum das nicht in nen DB geht aber wenn es so funktioniert weiter...

Also vielen Dank für eure Mühe und wenn mal jemand dieses Problem hat mal ein MW probieren.


Grüße Carsten


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 April 2011)

In deinem DB hast du den Bereich als INT deklariert. Kann es sein das da ein WORD sein muss. Beim S weiss man ja nie.


----------



## Carsten77 (8 April 2011)

Hm, weiss nicht. Ich dachte eigentlich das das mehr oder weniger nur ausdrückt wie ich es angezeigt bekomme. 
Aber als es einmal kurz ging war die Variable auch als INT deklariert. Dem Panel müsste doch egal sein wie die Bereich deklariert ist wo es hinschreibt, so lange der Platz reicht oder?


----------



## JoopB (8 April 2011)

In meine Project sind sie als WORD declariert und dass arbeid ohne problemen.


----------

